# Black Lab Vodka!?



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I just saw this link off of EE . Cool- doesnt look like its available to me here, but I'd love to try it. Sent them an email to see if its available out here. 
Their website is: www.blacklabvodka.com
What a beautiful bottle they have,too.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Coolness...


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

That does look cool.....
We got a barrel of "Makers Mark" named after our Lab........can't wait til they bottle it.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I want a bottle of the black lab vodka- its only available at thsi time in: Virginia, DC, Maryland, Delaware and Masachusetts.
Anyone willing to help?


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

I wonder if it makes you run straighter lines??


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

DuckTruk said:


> I wonder if it makes you run straighter lines??


I bet it makes you not care


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I bet it would make you slip whistles.....


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice looking bottle and gift section. I never did like vodka, and haven't drank in many years. I'd probly buy an empty bottle for a few bucks though.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Billie said:


> I want a bottle of the black lab vodka- its only available at thsi time in: Virginia, DC, Maryland, Delaware and Masachusetts.
> Anyone willing to help?


I will look at the ABC store but I haven't seen it before but if I do I will let ya know and we can work something out.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

OK I am going now the wife wants it so if they have it I will let ya know.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

VA has it but it has to be ordered. 45 a bottle so it better be good.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

DuckTruk said:


> I wonder if it makes you run straighter lines??





i_willie12 said:


> I bet it makes you not care


So what happens if you give it to the dawg???? Does he calm down or does he run straighter lines or does he just have a good time doing it???


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Carol,

Depends on the dog, my guess is Indy would have a good time regardless! 

FOM


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey, All,

Going to VA to show in the Richmond Obed Trials over Mother's Day Weekend. Can pick up and bring back to Orlando/Central FL area, if any one is interested in this area for a bottle. 

I thought they would be good for raffle at the DOCOF competition this Labor Day weekend or at a hunt test raffle maybe?? 

Anyway, I'm going up, so anyone down here want a bottle let me know.

[email protected] or call 407-620-3560

Get with me asap and maybe I can get my daughter to pick them up for me,

I always bring back a few bottles of "The Black Dog" wine from Chateau Morrisette with me so a couple of extra bottles of this won't make any difference.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

It is a cool looking bottle but I'll stick with the best value in vodka - Costco's Kirkland brand. It is basically Grey Goose at $22 cheaper.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

We use Gordons vodka - but I LOVE that bottle! Theyd have to be really special bloody marys with that ... I Still want a bottle though.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

kjrice said:


> It is a cool looking bottle but I'll stick with the best value in vodka - Costco's Kirkland brand. It is basically Grey Goose at $22 cheaper.


Do you know Grey Goose?... I know Grey Goose and Kirkland is no Grey Goose. BTW Vodka is the secret sauce of field trialing. Fo my $$, Tito's is the value.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Kettle One please !!!!!


----------



## RemisGunner (Nov 28, 2006)

For you beer drinkers looking for something similar check out this beer.

http://www.spanishpeaksbrewing.com

I like this beer because a) it was whelped in Montana (my home state) and b) it tastes damn good! Its available in a lot of places but unfortunately not all places. If you check the website they have a listing of distributers in each state.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

JKOttman said:


> Do you know Grey Goose?... I know Grey Goose and Kirkland is no Grey Goose. BTW Vodka is the secret sauce of field trialing. Fo my $$, Tito's is the value.


Yes I know Grey Goose...have you tried Kirkland vodka? I have Kirkland Scotch that is simply Macallan 15 Sherry Cask and saved $25 per bottle. Tito's...ewwwww.


----------



## browndoggirls (Dec 5, 2009)

i love expresso . . . what about the chocolates??? and what favor would be for yellows??


----------



## browndoggirls (Dec 5, 2009)

my hubby says . . . it's dark now and we can't train. so this is what we search for???


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice looking bottle. Count me in for one!




Richard


----------



## Poochmom (Mar 6, 2010)

Interesting!


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Billie,
The web sight says that a liquor store near me carries it, so I am going to go next week and check it out. I have no idea if they have to order it , but let me know if you want me to send you a bottle.
Eileen


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, I'm not much of a vodka person, but if you all like great beers that promote dogs, especially Labs, look at www.thirstydog.com . My favorite is Old Leghumper, with the old gray Lab on the label, a great robust porter. Those who know me know that I'll likely be handing them out after the hunt test. Then, there's Labrador Lager and, at the holidays, Twelve Dogs of Christmas Ale. Good stuff.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok so I figured I would post the reviews we have had of this vodka. It's great, we are on our 3rd bottle, and got a bottle for a friend for his wedding. It is really smooth and much better then Kettle one or grey goose. Just my .02

And the bottle is awesome looking too


----------



## DAISYISMYDOG (Apr 21, 2010)

Anything for the whiskey drinkers?


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

can I just buy an empty bottle from someone as decor?


----------



## Brett Krause (Jun 8, 2008)

Anyone in the distribution area willing to get a bottle to me in Texas?
PM if you'd like to help a brother out.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

I just sent a list of distributors to my sister in law in connecticut.. See if she can pick me up a bottle.. Knowing her she wont do it unless something is in it for her.. Otherwise I will head to Delaware.. If I would have known I would have grabbed some yesterday when I was in woodbridge VA for the weekend.


----------



## Richard McCullough (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't drink, but I may just have to venture up to Maryland to get a bottle for decor
Richard



Billie said:


> I just saw this link off of EE . Cool- doesnt look like its available to me here, but I'd love to try it. Sent them an email to see if its available out here.
> Their website is: www.blacklabvodka.com
> What a beautiful bottle they have,too.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmmm. they had a bottle of Black Lab Vodka at the auction for the NAHRA RAW this past week. In Spokane WA.....


----------



## Brett Krause (Jun 8, 2008)

My understanding is that BLV donated the the NAHRA event and that it's not distributed in Montana.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

My Mother-in-laws loves me.. She grabbed me a bottle while visiting my sister-in-law in CT.. I will have it Sunday!


----------



## Brett Krause (Jun 8, 2008)

I wish your Mother-in-law loved ME!


----------



## Geiss (May 5, 2010)

OH OOH OOHOHHHH i know where to get some here. 

think i'm going shopping for vodka tonight.


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

Brett Krause said:


> My understanding is that BLV donated the the NAHRA event and that it's not distributed in Montana.


One of the handlers brought several bottles from Maryland. I actually picked up 3 bottles to take back to Montana to my uncle. Two of the bottles are going to be raffled/auctioned sometime soon.

All I can say is, they look even better in person!

Larry


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

We just started carrying it in our store in MA
Beautiful bottle. My husband's son got it in because he knew I would love the bottle! They are soposed to send us hats/tshirts/"stuff"to promote it but we haven't gotten anything. They are a great company as far as supporting Lab Rescue and local Retriever Clubs too.
As for the beer, we sold that too. Gave a 6 pack to my Pro and he said he watched Chug run once and knew the guy that started the company. Small world!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Now how do I get someone to send me a bottle? Our wetbar/basement is finished and this bottle would look great in our collection!


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Get me a case of fat tire ale and ill get you a bottle


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

ccm352 said:


> Get me a case of fat tire ale and ill get you a bottle


Okay....deal.....send me a PM with your address....


----------



## blacklabvodka (Jun 30, 2010)

HeavenSent said:


> We just started carrying it in our store in MA
> Beautiful bottle. My husband's son got it in because he knew I would love the bottle! They are soposed to send us hats/tshirts/"stuff"to promote it but we haven't gotten anything. They are a great company as far as supporting Lab Rescue and local Retriever Clubs too.
> As for the beer, we sold that too. Gave a 6 pack to my Pro and he said he watched Chug run once and knew the guy that started the company. Small world!


Hello HeavenSent and the rest of RTF,
I'm Melissa (M. K.) Zeppa and I own Waterdog Spirits, LLC, the parent company of Black Lab™ Vodka. (I also designed the bottle in honor of our first Lab, Killingworth After Midnight, JH aka "Gator".)

Firstly, I'd like to thank you all for your enthusiastic response to our product...even those of you who can't get it yet. Secondly, for HeavenSent, our Massachusetts Distributor has been dropping the ball quite a bit, so if you'd like to send me your store's name and address, we'll pop some promotional materials out to you and double check to make sure you are listed in the "Where to Retrieve BLV" section of our site...blacklabvodka.com
Thanks again, and if you have any questions at all about our products, you can contact us directly via the website as I might not check your forum out as often as my inbox.

MKZ


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

MKZ, Thank you so much for your recent donation to the 2010 NAHRA Invitational. The Martini glasses really brought on a great price at auction. We really appreciate the support. HPW


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

blacklabvodka said:


> Hello HeavenSent and the rest of RTF,
> I'm Melissa (M. K.) Zeppa and I own Waterdog Spirits, LLC, the parent company of Black Lab™ Vodka. (I also designed the bottle in honor of our first Lab, Killingworth After Midnight, JH aka "Gator".)
> 
> Firstly, I'd like to thank you all for your enthusiastic response to our product...even those of you who can't get it yet. Secondly, for HeavenSent, our Massachusetts Distributor has been dropping the ball quite a bit, so if you'd like to send me your store's name and address, we'll pop some promotional materials out to you and double check to make sure you are listed in the "Where to Retrieve BLV" section of our site...blacklabvodka.com
> ...


Ummmmmm.... Any chance I could talk you into Black Lab Aged Kentucky Bourbon?

Thinking I might know of a real steady market for just such a product.

Making good bourbon disappear regards

Bubba


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

i would also like a bottle if some one could help me out


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Just FYI, I got this email this morning, looks like I'll now be able to actually get a bottle.



> This is just a quick update ahead of our scheduled Newsletter to let you know we have a new on-line retailer you can contact regarding shipping Black Lab™ Vodka to your location.
> 
> The retailer is Hi Time Wine Cellars, www.hitimewine.net , 1-800-331-3005. (We are listed alphabetically under domestic vodka.)
> 
> ...


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

blacklabvodka said:


> Hello HeavenSent and the rest of RTF,
> I'm Melissa (M. K.) Zeppa and I own Waterdog Spirits, LLC, the parent company of Black Lab™ Vodka. (I also designed the bottle in honor of our first Lab, Killingworth After Midnight, JH aka "Gator".)
> 
> Firstly, I'd like to thank you all for your enthusiastic response to our product...even those of you who can't get it yet. Secondly, for HeavenSent, our Massachusetts Distributor has been dropping the ball quite a bit, so if you'd like to send me your store's name and address, we'll pop some promotional materials out to you and double check to make sure you are listed in the "Where to Retrieve BLV" section of our site...blacklabvodka.com
> ...


Wow, how did I miss this! Funny, we haven't sold a single bottle since bringing it into the store and never did get our promotional materials. I know a couple of friends who will be getting bottles as gifts simply to move it off my shelves. Guess I need to contact this Melissa and see if we can't get the word out!


----------



## Heelsit (Nov 7, 2007)

It is bottled in liters, and I bought 4 of them last week in Wilmingon, DE for about $31.00each. Beautiul bottle.
I live in west TN, so it is not distrubuted in our area. I was in the East on business last week, and I took an empty suitcase filled with bubble wrap. Bought the Black Lab and wrapped each one in bubble wrap, then checked the suitcase on the flight home. It worked like a charm.
I did it this way because I checked with FedEx and PakMail before I made the trip and they would not allow me to ship it. PakMail said they would ship it, if it was delivered to them by the liquor retailer with "proper documents."
I haven't tried it yet. I plan to open the first bottle the night before opening day of duck season and watch the others guys in my club while they salivate over it.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

HeavenSent said:


> Wow, how did I miss this! Funny, we haven't sold a single bottle since bringing it into the store and never did get our promotional materials. I know a couple of friends who will be getting bottles as gifts simply to move it off my shelves. Guess I need to contact this Melissa and see if we can't get the word out!


You own a liquor store? Are you single?


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

Howard N said:


> You own a liquor store? Are you single?


Sorry, married to the boss


----------

